# Masterbuilt gravity Pizza



## FoxmanNC (Dec 31, 2020)

Alright alright alright. Cooked the fresh dough directly on the sear grate at 450 checked at 5 mins. Cooked another 3,  then bumped the temp to 500 and rotated the pie for another 3 minutes. Perfect crust. No pizza stone on the grill.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 31, 2020)

Sure looks good! 

Ryan


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 31, 2020)

Grate (wink wink) lookin' pie!


----------



## forktender (Jan 3, 2021)

Great look'in pie.


----------

